# Bungalow and car graveyard Hertfordshire



## LadyPandora (Mar 17, 2015)

A lovely little Bungalow in the Hertfordshire countryside with a nice surprise in the back garden ... LOADS of classic cars 
Loved the creepy looking kids bike, yes I took a photo of myself on it, and no you can't see it, lol.
Again, I feel the need to apologise for my camera 

I hope you enjoy the photos as much as I enjoyed taking them 


SDC11994 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC11982 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC11992 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC11976 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC11979 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC11975 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC11974 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC11978 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC11998 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC12001 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC12003 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC11996 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC12007 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


SDC12010 by theevilladypandora, on Flickr


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 17, 2015)

I did enjoy that thanks.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 17, 2015)

Wow epic find!


----------



## smiler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nicely Done Lady P, Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 17, 2015)

Amazing collection of classics,thanks for sharing.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 18, 2015)

WOW! Nice find and nice pics. No need to apologise for your camera, nothing wrong with these at all


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 18, 2015)

No need to apologise for any of those shots! 
Spot on stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## Greenbear (Mar 18, 2015)

Great pics - I love it


----------



## jayb3e (Mar 18, 2015)

Amazed the soda syphon survived. Nice set of pics.


----------



## Richard Davies (Mar 19, 2015)

Have we relaxed the "no cars" rule?

I remember we had a problem with a report on a horder's house with a lot of old cars outside, which shortly after was raided by scrappers.


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 21, 2015)

Enjoyed looking at this report.. well done


----------



## marieke (Mar 22, 2015)

Wow, what a place. Love the way you have captured the curtains escaping in the breeze. Can't wait to show my better half all those rusty cars, thats so him, (well classic cars i mean although he is a touch rusty too!) Great pictures.... Thank you


----------

